# patriliny = πατρογραμμικότητα, πατρογραμμική καταγωγή



## Tsialas (Nov 18, 2011)

Πώς θα το μεταφράζατε;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 18, 2011)

Πατρογονική γραμμή ή πατρογονικό σύστημα, αναλόγως των συμφραζομένων.


----------



## Themis (Nov 18, 2011)

Πιδύε, δεν παίζουν πια καθόλου τα μητρογραμμικός/ πατρογραμμικός και μητρογραμμικότητα/ πατρογραμμικότητα;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 18, 2011)

Δεν είναι ο χώρος μου για να αποφανθώ με βεβαιότητα, αλλά (εγώ τουλάχιστον) δεν την πρόλαβα τη μόδα της πατρογραμμικότητας και, να πω την αλήθεια, μου φαίνεται πολύ τεχνητός ο όρος. Τα αγγλικά patrilineality, patriliny παραπέμπουν στο lineage, ενώ η -γραμμικότητα στη γεωμετρία. Ακριβέστερος, σαφέστερος και κομψότερος μου φαίνεται ο παραδοσιακός όρος.


----------



## Themis (Nov 18, 2011)

Ο Λεκατσάς σίγουρα το χρησιμοποίησε, ίσως και ο Τζορτζ Τόμσον στο Προϊστορικό Αιγαίο. Συμφωνώ με όσα αναφέρεις, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το πατρογονικός θεωρείται αρκετά σαφές. Τώρα που τέθηκε το ζήτημα, ανακαλύπτω (προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη) στο ΛΝΕΓ:


> *πατρογονικός*, -ή, -ό [1840] 1. αυτός που είναι κληρονομημένος, από τον
> πατέρα ή τους προγόνους: - σπίτι | κειμήλιο | κτήματα 2. αυτός που αποτελεί
> μέρος τής προγονικής κληρονομιάς: ~ συνήθειες | εστίες | ήθη | έθιμα ΣΥΝ.
> πατροπαράδοτος 3. πατρογονικά (τα) (α) οι πρόγονοι, οι πατέρες (β) τα
> ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2011)

Να καταθέσω κι εγώ από το ΠαπΛεξ:

*πατρογραμμικός*
-ή, -ό· (φρ.) α) «*πατρογραμμική καταγωγή*» ή «*πατρική γραμμή καταγωγής*»· (κοινων. ανθρωπολ.) τύπος αναγνώρισης τής καταγωγής και κοινωνικής οργάνωσης, κατά τον οποίο η καταγωγή ορίζεται αποκλειστικά από την πατρική γενεαλογική γραμμή και δεν αναγνωρίζεται κανένα δικαίωμα στους συγγενείς από την πλευρά τής μητέρας· β) «*πατρογραμμικό σύστημα συγγένειας*»· (εθνολ.) μονογραμμικό σύστημα συγγένειας κατά το οποίο δίνεται βαρύτητα στην πατρική γραμμή καταγωγής ή και ορίζεται αποκλειστικά από αυτήν και συνδέει το παιδί με τον πατέρα και τους συγγενείς του.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 19, 2011)

Λεξικογραφικά, πάω πάσο λοιπόν. Επί της ουσίας, εξακολουθεί να μη μ' αρέσει.


----------



## Tsialas (Nov 21, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τη βοήθεια.


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2011)

Προσθέτω και τη δική μου ψήφο στα «πατρογραμμικός», «μητρογραμμικός», με τη βεβαιότητα ότι είναι ευρείας χρήσεως όροι, κι ας μην έχω τσεκάρει ούτε τον Λεκατσά, ούτε τον Τόμσον (που λέει ο Θέμης), ούτε τον Ένγκελς (_Καταγωγή της οικογένειας, της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας και του κράτους_), όπου θα περίμενα επίσης να τους βρω. Ένα άλλο ζεύγος που τα πλαισιώνει, και που το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, είναι το: «πατροτοπικός», «μητροτοπικός», που δηλώνει σε ποιο τόπο στήνει το σπιτικό του το νιόπαντρο ζευγάρι, και ποιος από τους δύο, ο άντρας ή η γυναίκα μετακινείται (αν μετακινείται καν).


----------

